

Cljbin: A Clojure pastebin with code evaluation - gf3
http://cljbin.com/

======
Rayne
Cool! I also wrote a pastebin in Clojure: <https://refheap.com>

It has an emphasis on being excellent for Clojure but supports a lot of
languages via pygments. It seems that it is becoming the defacto #clojure
pastebin.

My plans for RefHeap in the future include supporting basically everything
gist supports (without using git for anything other than versioning the
project itself ;)) and code evaluation. A friend of mine is working on an API-
based code eval service that will support tons of languages. We plan to tie
that into RefHeap when it is ready.

Anyways, good work. Hit me up in the IRC channel. Perhaps we can join some
forces or something. :>

------
mathias
I don’t even use Clojure, but DAYUM this app looks sexy.

------
gf3
I would love feedback! ❤

~~~
Detrus
"Paste" is not an intuitive synonym for "run." If you type or paste some code,
you've already pasted. In JSBin it's render. You should just say run.

Also it's always forking, maybe I just want to edit the current without
changing the URL.

~~~
gf3
Thanks for the feedback @Detrus! I plan on adding a "Run" functionality that
can be used before "Saving"/"Pasting". As for editing, that might come down
the line if I add something like BrowserID for signing up/in.

